# Marx 1095 Santa FE A A Diesel



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The 1095 consist of a powered singel motor engine and a dummy. It has no whistle or horn and the reverse unit has no switch. It has lights on both ends.





You can tell this is the dummy side from the exposed rivets on the trucks. Sorry that may not be true since the dummy has the plastic tilt coupler. I remembered it was fixed, when the picture was taken. So this must be the front truck of the motor engine



The motor tested fine but I replaced the lower section to the reverse unit. The reverse unit was easily removed after I loosened the nuts for the brush plate.



Here is the weight/ motor mount.





I did have a broken side piece.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Fix the side plate*

After the initial set with super glue I used a brass tube as a spacer and epoxied the end.







After a litttle shaping I got it to fit. The tube was too narrow for the screw and was removed.

I just need some replacement horns. marx 8B from Jeff.
I borrowed a plastic tilt coupler from a tender to finish it. That part number is Marx-17. I thought I had a picture of it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What locomotive were they modeling there? I don't recognize that front nose profile.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It could be a p oor rendition of the Super Chief.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Something about the nose just strikes me as odd, can't put my finger on it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The yellow vertical streak. Lionel doesn't use it. At least on my 2333. This is 1969 vintage. My marx 21 version goes back t the 50's.










The 2333


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's the shape of the nose that gets me. It's actually not that far off, I don't know why it strikes me as odd. This Lionel has the vertical stripe.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I still have the 161 from the shop. I will do a side by side for you later.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here it is, a 171 a little older than the 161.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Could have went after the baby faced look?









Maybe a EMD E7 look?
http://train.spottingworld.com/File:SP_E7_6001.jpg









Maybe a FT-A or a F3?

FT-A on the left, and F3 on the right.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think it's the windows that look a bit odd to me.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice T man, did the part fix work out? I do have a beat up one in peices, first train I tried to fix. I never got it back together its been in a ziplock ever since. How did your weight go back in. Thats what I had the most problem with, if I remember correctly.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Everything worked out. The original owner used a piece of metal with a nut and screw, on the side plate it worked. One screw was extra long, so it was useful but more than likely not original. The weight helps a lot and the shell being [plastic gives it a good sound. I did notice the top screw for the weight did touch the windings. A small circle was visible. When I epoxied the inside the wheel clearance is minimal and I had to grind it back. Using it on the weight side gave me extra clearance.

The weight is placed on the motor with the long arms tied to the screw, that holds the side plates. One screw from the top through the shell holds both in place. The motor wires need to be positioned out of the way, That was the only problem. It is a snug fit when you put the weight on.

The Marx windows are small and the nose is slightly shorter giving it a boxier look.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Another nice epoxy fix / rescue, T!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It was ok, The brass insert had to be removed. 



The weight is visible on the right.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Some more pics.*


----------



## infernisdiem (Nov 12, 2011)

I just jury rigged my Marx 1095 dummy diesel, my son broke the coupler, I just stole a coupler from a broken Marx trailer, after a little cutting and sanding, I have to say it doesn't look to bad and it runs great. I just have to add weight to the actual engine, out of the 2 Marx 1666's, my 1095 diesel, and my DC Lionel, this is my favorite train so far lol


----------

